
GitUp - bpierre
http://gitup.co/
======
gus_massa
I was going to ask why this is better than TortoiseGIT, but the animated gif
showed that here you can edit the message of a commit easily. I hate to invoke
a complete rebase only to fix a typo in the message.

Question/Feature request: Can I reorder commits?

~~~
swisspol
You can re-order commits on the spot and a lot more. See overview of app at
[http://gitup.co](http://gitup.co) and docs: "Editing the Repository" in
[http://forums.gitup.co/t/using-gitup-map-
view/34](http://forums.gitup.co/t/using-gitup-map-view/34).

